

Apple’s Antitrust Lord - Rexxar
http://www.wsj.com/articles/apples-antitrust-lord-1430085930

======
Rexxar
I like the irony/sarcasm of the last paragraph:

    
    
        We hope we provide value for money, but it’s flattering to be read at Mr.
        Bromwich’s hourly rate of $1,100, $1,025 for Mr. Nigro, and a 15% 
        “administrative fee” for his consulting firm.

